# U.S. sailor leaked info about Canadian warship



## midget-boyd91 (10 Mar 2007)

_Ctv.ca_


> U.S. sailor leaked info about Canadian warship
> 
> Updated Sat. Mar. 10 2007 7:22 PM ET
> 
> ...



I founds this while popping onto Ctv.ca for a quick check, and thought some here would like to have a quick read.
I looked around.. Didn't find it posted anywheres else, so I put it here.


----------



## navymich (10 Mar 2007)




----------



## GAP (10 Mar 2007)

Article Link


----------



## Journeyman (10 Mar 2007)

> *During an appearance Wednesday in U.S. District Court in Phoenix, Ariz., he accepted removal to Connecticut.*


Is this considered rendition to a "less-civilized" society?   ;D


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (10 Mar 2007)

There was a lot of complaining last year when the email was locked down on a certain ship that was on an Op. A lot of folks thought the COC was over reacting. I guess this kind of puts things into perspective doesn't it?


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (10 Mar 2007)

Is treason (in the States) still punishible by death?


----------



## midget-boyd91 (10 Mar 2007)

Lone Wolf Quagmire said:
			
		

> Is treason (in the States) still punishible by death?


Yes. Very much so.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (10 Mar 2007)

Well lets hope they start using that clause again instead of letting them rot in prison or spy exchanges.


----------



## midget-boyd91 (10 Mar 2007)

Lone Wolf Quagmire said:
			
		

> Well lets hope they start using that clause again instead of letting them rot in prison or spy exchanges.



There is a Marine, (or soldier, not sure which) in the U.S who recently was facing espionage charges for info about plans during the beginning of the war in Iraq. I'm not sure if the case is still on-going, but I am almost positive that there was an attempt to go for the chair.

I'll do a quick google and try to bring something up about it to show.


----------



## Hawk (11 Mar 2007)

I hope they give him the chair.


Hawk


----------



## ronnychoi (11 Mar 2007)

They should kill him with a hammer.


----------



## geo (11 Mar 2007)

Lone Wolf Quagmire said:
			
		

> Well lets hope they start using that clause again instead of letting them rot in prison or spy exchanges.


for an exchange, you'd need a host country willing to bargain for him - and I don't think anyone would be interested...

WRT death sentences.... haven't heard about any one of those being carried out by the military for a long time... and they have plenty of instances where it could / should have been applied.


----------



## Sub_Guy (11 Mar 2007)

Hassan Abugihaad is a complete idiot!  He didn't have his facts straight, 150 on a frigate? Specialized in AAW? 

What trade was this loser?  The only information of any value was the in theatre dates, which at that time could have been obtained from any source.  Going to prison over information that can be obtained from Janes or google.com is retarded.  There might be more that we don't know about, but I doubt it.

WAY TO GO HASSAN ABUGIHAAD..... Wait a minute.... Did anyone else notice this?   ABUGIHAAD    GIHAAD = JIHAD  Freaky....... :  What a kcid!


----------



## Hawk (11 Mar 2007)

Maybe the lesson is that military security should be tightened up. I have a real problem with people demanding and/or getting information that's none of their business (like the press).

Sure, I'm as curious as anyone else, but I realize the limits of my need to know.


Hawk


----------



## Jarnhamar (11 Mar 2007)

> "Main targets Osama bin Laden and the Mujahedin, Taliban etc."



No wonder we can't find him!
This dick head warned him were comming!


----------



## tomahawk6 (11 Mar 2007)

In our struggle against radical islam I think we are going to be forced to scrutinize muslims serving in critical areas of our armed forces We already try to screen out gang members. I hate singling people out by religion but some of these people have more loyalty to their religion than their country.But people have also betrayed our country for money and for ideology[communist sypathizers].Our CI people will just have to widen their net when trolling for traitors. But it is also incumbent on all service members to report anyone acting suspiciously or making commnets that would make us question their loyalty.


----------



## geo (11 Mar 2007)

T6
Israel has been quite active operating intelligence gathering all around the world - including North America. Consider Islam as just another sect to keep an eye out for


----------



## tomahawk6 (11 Mar 2007)

The last Israeli spy we caught is still in prison - Jonathon Pollard.


----------



## geo (11 Mar 2007)

yup... the last one caught....
And Mossad likes Canadian passports.


----------



## geo (11 Mar 2007)

Several well documented instances of Mossad using our Passports for their undercover ops.

http://www.fpp.co.uk/BoD/Mossad/Haaretz230404.html

http://www.wrmea.com/backissues/0198/9801026.htm

Israel maintanis an agressive intelligence gathering network AND an even more agressive operations network, extending the reach of the Israeli gov't beyond it's borders - regardless of the country that has captured their interest.


----------



## TN2IC (12 Mar 2007)

midget-boyd91 said:
			
		

> Yes. Very much so.



Let's get old sparky out. Make an example out of him.

 :evil:


----------



## M Feetham (12 Mar 2007)

I have to agree with one of the posts from earlier, this guy is going to jail for passing information that wasn't even right. Good job dumbass, you deserve to die, just for being that stupid. Anybody with a 10 year old copy of Jane's fighting ships would be able to give more accurate information. I guess we are not the only force in the world that are lowering the standard for getting in.
That's my rant.
Marc


----------



## midget-boyd91 (12 Mar 2007)

TN2IC said:
			
		

> Let's get old sparky out. Make an example out of him.
> 
> :evil:



Can I call dibs on the honors of pulling the lever?  :skull:

BUT....... As much as it would be acceptable for death to come to him... the fact that the info was wrong, makes spending the rest of his miserable twisted little life behind equally (or maybe more) acceptable.


----------



## Kiwi99 (14 Mar 2007)

What would have been worth telling the enemy was the capability that a Canadian ship can actually leave port in the first place.  I love how all this info can be found open source on the internet.  And I love how so many people  think this guy should be killed.  He's a Muslim!  Yah, lets make a martyr out of him, great idea!!!  Sounds tough when ya talk about killing though, doesnt it.  Good one all ya killers out there.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (14 Mar 2007)

Personally I don't care if he's a W.A.S.P.  I still feel the same way.  A traitor is the lowest of the low and should be handled accordingly.


----------



## Hawk (14 Mar 2007)

Agreed! I can see Kiwi99's point, in a way. Because he's Muslim-the Muslim community might make a martyr of him-at least in some places. Even so, a traitor's a traitor-I don't care what his nationality is. Even if he's stupid; maybe because he's stupid-he should get the death penalty. To quote my "better half", "anything that stupid shouldn't be allowed to breed."


Hawk


----------



## 28402 engineers (14 Mar 2007)

Just imagine how stupid he must have felt after not only being busted, but learning that the info he leaked was false.  :rofl:
I think he should go straight to solitary confinement, but not be killed. that way, he can think about what he has done....


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (14 Mar 2007)

Kiwi99 said:
			
		

> What would have been worth telling the enemy was the capability that a Canadian ship can actually leave port in the first place.  I love how all this info can be found open source on the internet.  And I love how so many people  think this guy should be killed.  He's a Muslim!  Yah, lets make a martyr out of him, great idea!!!  Sounds tough when ya talk about killing though, doesnt it.  Good one all ya killers out there.



I guess the first part of your response is intended as a slam against the Navy eh Kiwi. We are quite capable of leaving port and holding our own in a Task Force with our Allies. As a matter of fact the Winnipeg was a valued player in the TG that this thread was referring to. If we can manage to get some gas money every now and then it's amazing what we can do. You should take a tour someday of a Canadian Frigate they are quite a handy little piece of kit.
I think everyone is appalled at a traitor passing information to our enemies...that is an offense that has been punishable by death, exile or a lengthy imprisonment no matter what your race or religion.


----------



## civmick (14 Mar 2007)

re: death for treason - wasn't the last US execution for treason in the late 40s?


----------



## Yrys (5 Mar 2008)

Ex-sailor convicted of giving Navy secrets to terror supporters



> NEW HAVEN, Connecticut (AP)  -- *A former Navy sailor was convicted Wednesday of leaking details about ship movements to suspected terrorism supporters, an act that could have endangered his crew mates.*
> 
> A former Navy signalman has been convicted of leaking information, including the planned movements of his battle group. Jurors convicted Hassan Abu-Jihaad, 32,
> of Phoenix, Arizona, of providing material support to terrorists and disclosing classified national defense information.
> ...


----------



## geo (6 Mar 2008)

Don't let the cell door hit you in the a$$ on yo9ur way in!

Good riddance to someone who has chosen to sell out his country's armed forces AND the comrades who sailed with him.


----------

